# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phong tục tập quán của người Thái Trong ăn uống

## dulichnt

Người Thái Lan quan niệm bữa ăn là sự giao tiếp thân mật của mọi người. Món ăn Thái Lan mang nhiều hương vị khác nhau. Sự hoà trộn tinh tế của thảo dược, gia vị và thực phẩm tươi sống đã tạo nên những phong cách nấu nướng đặc biệt.

Trong bữa ăn, món ăn chính là cơm tẻ hoặc xôi, ăn cùng với nhiều món được chế biến theo các cách khác nhau, theo khẩu vị của mỗi vùng. Đó là các món xúp, cà ri, các món hầm hoặc rán, salad và thêm một hay nhiều thứ nước chấm cơ bản như nước mắm và ớt. Người Thái lan ăn tráng miệng bằng hoa quả tươi hay những loại bánh truyền thống. Đặc biệt người Thái Lan coi thú ẩm thực là cách giải trí ưa thích nhất. Mỗi miền có một cách ăn và chế biến món ăn riêng:


Miền Trung

Người dân thích ăn các loại cơm gạo tẻ thơm. Cơm là món chính đối với tất cả các gia đình miền Trung Thái Lan. Trung bình có từ 3 đến 5 món ăn như gang phed (cà ri đỏ Thái), tom yam (canh chua), rau, nước mắm, cá trích, trứng rán theo kiểu Thái, thịt lợn nướng. Đồ ăn Thái -Trung Quốc phổ biến ở các thành phố như Băng Cốc, đặc biệt là các món mì.

Miền Trung cũng có những món ăn theo kiểu Hoàng gia, được chế biến phức tạp hơn các món ăn thông thường. Do chịu ảnh hưởng của món ăn trong cung vua nên phong cách nghệ thuật nấu nướng rất cầu kỳ. Người Thái ở miền Trung thích ăn món nấu mềm và nhừ với một chút vị ngọt. Cách bày biện món ăn cũng mang tính nghệ thuật. Bàn ăn thường được trang trí với rau và hoa quả tỉa. Ẩm thực miền Trung đôi khi là sự kết hợp những món ăn ngon nhất của các vùng khác.



Miền Bắc

Món ăn miền Bắc được nấu theo hương vị riêng, bữa ăn thông thường gồm có xôi, nhiều loại nước chấm khác nhau như namprik noom, namprik dang, namprik ong và các loại xúp cay (gang) như gang hangle, gang hoh, gang kae. Ngoài ra còn có xúc xích địa phương như sai ua, nham, thịt hầm, lợn nướng, lợn rán, gà rán và rau đi kèm. Món ăn miền Bắc khác biệt với các vùng khác. Xôi là món ăn được ưa thích; khi ăn, người ta thường nắm thành nắm tròn nhỏ. Món cà ri của miền Bắc ít cay hơn so với miền Trung và Đông Bắc Thái Lan.



Có thể thấy được ảnh hưởng của nước láng giềng Myanmar lên một số món ăn phổ biến như: kaeng hang le, một món cà ri chế biến từ thịt lợn, gừng, me, nghệ và món khao soy, cũng là một món cà ri nấu với mì trứng, thịt, nhưng khi chín cho thêm hành tây, bắp cải dầm giấm và lá chanh thái chỉ. Người miền Bắc thích món ăn nấu vừa chín tới với một chút vị mặn và hầu như không có vị ngọt và chua. Họ thích ăn thịt lợn nhất sau đó là thịt bò, thịt gà, thịt vịt, thịt chim v.v… Hải sản có rất ít vì vùng này nằm xa biển.



Miền Đông Bắc

Nhiều món ăn của miền Đông Bắc thể hiện những ảnh hưởng của nước láng giềng Lào. Xôi là món ăn chính, thường ăn cùng với thịt, tiết lợn, nộm đu đủ, cá nướng, gà nướng… Món ăn của miền này thường ăn với món som tam (nộm đu đủ) và món kai yang (gà nướng). Vì các loại thịt gia súc và gia cầm ít nên cá nước ngọt và tôm là nguồn cung cấp prôtêin chủ yếu. Người vùng Đông Bắc thích ăn thịt rán như thịt cóc, thằn lằn, rắn, chuột đồng, kiến đỏ, côn trùng… Thịt lợn, bò, gà cũng rất được ưa thích.



Miền Nam

Ở miền Nam, dừa đóng vai trò quan trọng trong nhiều món ăn. Nước cốt dừa đun nóng được rưới vào xúp và cà ri. Dầu dừa dùng để rán. Cùi dừa làm gia vị. Hải sản tươi sống phổ biến như: cá, tôm, tôm hùm, cua, mực ống, sò, trai. Hạt điều có rất nhiều ở vùng này, dùng để ăn như món khai vị hoặc rán với thịt gà và ớt khô, cũng như loại đậu cay sator được người miền Nam ưa thích bởi vị hơi đắng. Đồ ăn Thái-Trung Quốc cũng phổ biến ở các thành phố lớn.



Ẩm thực miền Nam là sự kết hợp ảnh hưởng của các nước như Ấn Độ hay Inđônêxia như mãn kaeng matsaman, món cà ri mang phong cách Ấn Độ nấu cùng bạch đậu khấu, đinh hương, quế và những xiên thịt nướng với nước xốt đậu phộng cay bắt nguồn từ Inđônêxia. Món ăn miền Nam có xu hướng cay nóng hơn nhiều so với món ăn ở các vùng khác của Thái Lan.

Các món ăn mang hương vị đặc biệt của miền Nam là các món canh (xúp cay hay cà ri) như gang liang, gang tai pla và xốt budu. Món khao yam gồm cơm trộn với nước xốt budu, là một món ăn ngon của người miền Nam có vị mặn nên món khao yam được ăn cùng rau.Ẩm thực Thái Lan được ưa thích và nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới vì có hương vị độc đáo. Muốn học nấu các món ăn Thái Lan ở chính Thái Lan bạn có thể chọn học ở những lớp dạy nấu ăn của các đầu bếp hay các chuyên gia Thái.

----------

